# New Features



## GB

We have been upgraded to the latest version of vBulletin which is the software that we use here at DC. The upgrade was done last night and today Andy R. will be working the bugs out. If you see new features or notice that things are not working exactly as they should this is why. Things should be running smoothly by tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I've seen some (0ne?) of them....Neat addtion!!!

Thanks Andy R.....and everyone concerned!


----------



## jkath

I like the change - showing a page of my friends and requests for same.


----------



## TATTRAT

good stuff!


----------



## amber

Thanks for the heads up, I was a little confused when I got on here and saw a friends page.


----------



## texasgirl

Ok, please tell me what this friends thing is. Got requests from 2 very special people, and added them. What does it do? Anything special?


----------



## pacanis

I haven't noticed anything different.
Two PCs open to Portal and one to the main forum index.


----------



## pacanis

Exactly Stacy. I have noticed anything new yet, but I know others have....


----------



## texasgirl

pacanis, when you get a notification, you should have one now, it will shop up top under your pm notices. To send your friends, go to user pc and in left hand column, there is a link for contacts and friends.


----------



## Maverick2272

I stumbled on the changes quite by accident, I like the new profile page.


----------



## LEFSElover

Yep, count me in on those confused.
This high tech stuff is mind boggling.
I did notice that colors don't work today.
That must be one of the things that is in the works.
I hope so anyway, as I love colors.
I also love centering my posts but others don't like it when I do that.
Wondering why.
It's not hard for me to read wonder why it's hard for others to mull through.
We'll see how this works in a few days.
This oughta be fun.............


----------



## luvs

thanks, geebs.


----------



## suziquzie

Did the chat room go away or am i blind?


----------



## pdswife

It does seem to be missing....


----------



## LEFSElover

suziquzie said:


> Did the chat room go away or am i blind?


what chat room?  I've been blind for some time I guess


----------



## kadesma

LEFSElover said:


> what chat room?  I've been blind for some time I guess


Lefse,
on the right side at the top the quick links when ckicked on revealed a flash chat..you clicked on that and it took you to a chat room.. It was fairly a new thing as of today it's missing ....Trying to find out where it went and if it will return.
kadesma


----------



## sattie

I skip one day and look what happens!!!!!   Apologies to all, the world of telecommunications calls.... I appreciate all my DC friends!


----------



## GB

We are compiling a list of features that are not working or missing. We have added chat to the list. Let us know if you see anything else that should be added.


----------



## suziquzie

smell-o-vision! 

sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## miniman

suziquzie said:


> smell-o-vision!
> 
> sorry couldn't resist.


 
That would be nice Suzie - not sure the technology is up to it. Just imagine - click on the dinner thread for the smells to be generated for each entry!


----------



## luvs

texasgirl said:


> Ok, please tell me what this friends thing is. Got requests from 2 very special people, and added them. What does it do? Anything special?


 

i'm curious, too.


----------



## kitchenelf

miniman said:


> That would be nice Suzie - not sure the technology is up to it. Just imagine - click on the dinner thread for the smells to be generated for each entry!



No, it doesn't "do" anything.  It's just a way of connecting.


----------



## suziquzie

Has anyone been told "no" to being added as a friend?
Wouldn't that just ruin your whole day? 
I'm afraid to ask anyone, I don't do rejection well.


----------



## kitchenelf

suziquzie said:


> Has anyone been told "no" to being added as a friend?
> Wouldn't that just ruin your whole day?
> I'm afraid to ask anyone, I don't do rejection well.





I believe you will find people who don't exactly know how to take this feature or what to do with it.  So instead of accepting they just won't do anything.  It's not "against" the person but more in line with "I'm afraid this will take up too much time and I only have so much time on here each day" kind of thing.  

When in fact, it really takes up no more time, and is just a way for people to openly connect.


----------



## GB

suziquzie said:


> Has anyone been told "no" to being added as a friend?
> Wouldn't that just ruin your whole day?
> I'm afraid to ask anyone, I don't do rejection well.


How could anyone say no to you???


----------



## suziquzie

LOL GB, you'd be amazed......
Have you met my children?


----------



## GB

LOL


----------



## TATTRAT

I wanna try the "break friendship" just to see what happens...but it seems so junior high.


----------



## kitchenelf

TATTRAT said:


> I wanna try the "break friendship" just to see what happens...but it seems so junior high.



You can break my friendship but you have to send the check back I had to pay you to BE my friend


----------



## TATTRAT

But I already spent it...


----------



## GB

You can spend that much money in one day???


----------



## TATTRAT

online gambling, ftw!


----------



## kitchenelf

Didn't know they had 5-cent tables!


----------



## Andy M.

kitchenelf said:


> Didn't know they had 5-cent tables!


 

They have penny slots, so anything is possible.


----------



## buckytom

i'm with squzie. 

i'd rather not know who doesn't want to be my friend. 

i'm kinda insulted already that someone hasn't asked. 

does that make me a backwards person?

ok, let me practice, like elfie (brushing back hair, flippantly): "i'm sorry, i don't have the _time_ for you..."


yup, that doesn't work.


----------



## jkath

I woulda asked, bucky, but you were already on my list when it started up.


----------



## TATTRAT

BT is on my list for eternal online brethren


----------



## buckytom

why, thank you tatt. rightbackatcha!

jkath, your fwendship has been offishawy wequested.


----------



## kitchenelf

buckytom said:


> i
> ok, let me practice, like elfie (brushing back hair, flippantly): "i'm sorry, i don't have the _time_ for you..."
> 
> 
> yup, that doesn't work.



HEY!!!!!  I accept all of them - did you get my check?


----------



## Maverick2272

I am counting on people being reluctant to refuse friends request so I can have friends on my list  And I was completely unaware that people would pay you to be their friend, whats the going price and how do I get in on that?? LOL.


----------



## Adillo303

Interesting new (?) feature. 
1) Look at the portal page.
2) In the second column, see the last poster.
3) Click on the name of the last poster, instead of the arrowhead to go to the last post.
4) You see something called guest messages.


----------



## Maverick2272

Oh yea, that's the new member profile page, pretty cool.


----------



## urmaniac13

Yes it seems pretty cool, this "friends" stuff... but the problem is... since I have been making myself scarce for a long time I have been visiting the profiles of the people I used to know well and checking on them before sending the invites, then I suddenly realised that this new future is showing "the recent visitors to this page"... geez louise, I think I am making myself look like a big time stalker...


----------



## middie

Bucky you're on my list don't feel so bad


----------



## csalt

GB said:


> We are compiling a list of features that are not working or missing. We have added chat to the list. Let us know if you see anything else that should be added.


 


Colurs? I cannot make them work!


----------



## csalt

The "Be My Friend" thing is confusing me a little.
I know that the give karma is to let someone know when you really 'go along' with their feelings etc.
The thing about the " Be My Friend" is that here at DC we already know how warm hearted and caring everyone is. I cannot , or rather don't know how, to add the complete membership list to the invitation thing. However you are all deeply appreciated. You are also invited to share our hospitality, home and hearth. Just be aware you need either a row boat, wings or whatever you can think of ( broomstick?! ) as we are across the pond from most of you.
Thank-you for the 'invites' already given and readily accepted.
Come across and share the steak and kidney pie which is on the menu for tomorrow!!


----------



## GB

csalt said:


> Colurs? I cannot make them work!


That is number one on the list.


----------



## csalt

GB said:


> That is number one on the list.


 

Great. Thanks GB


Oh goody, they're back. Here's a rainbow for you.






No colours on the PM's though?


----------



## *amy*

Lotsa of new things to digest.  Wondering about Albums.  Have seen the feature on other sites, but not sure what they are all about.  Is it similar to the Member Photos & gallery?  What does one put in an Album? TIA


----------



## Maverick2272

I made two albums, one of my family and one of our garden. Some of these pictures I had put in the member gallery before, but I like having them on my page where they are easy to find and organized into an album.


----------



## redkitty

I love the photo albums too!  I just made one.


----------



## csalt

Still cannot use colours on the PM's.


----------



## Maverick2272

redkitty said:


> I love the photo albums too!  I just made one.



Was that a hint?


----------



## middie

I don't see anything for colors. Is it just me ?


----------



## suziquzie

ummmm I think the birthdays are missing from the portal page......


----------



## lulu

Its all so new and different....

its going to take me a while to get th hang of this.....


----------



## VickiQ

Hi- I feel kind of foolish - I didn't know that there were individual message boards for everyone and you can leave messages on them-until today - I'm so sorry to everyone who has befrinded me and I kind of snubbed them!!! I still don't know how to send a friend request! Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## lulu

VickiQ said:


> Hi- I feel kind of foolish - I didn't know that there were individual message boards for everyone and you can leave messages on them-until today - I'm so sorry to everyone who has befrinded me and I kind of snubbed them!!! I still don't know how to send a friend request! Love and energy, Vicki


 

Huh, different to pms?  

I daren't try the friends thing because I'll only mess it up, but I'm sure the people who are my friends no it anyway,


----------



## Michael in FtW

Ok, Buddy (Maverick2272) your check cleared ... sure I'll be your friend!


----------



## buckytom

ok, so how do you know if you've asked someone to be your friend and they've turned you down. 
i think that i've sent the request for friendship to  a person or two, but i never saw a confirmation in any way, and they're not in my list.
did they rebuke me?
or am i a bonehead and never sent it?

i don't want to ask again. it would look needy. i don't do needy very well. ridiculously self assured, yes. but not needy.


----------



## kitchenelf

Hiya BT,

If you go to that person's profile and the "Befriend whomever" isn't there you have already asked the person.  If they have actually turned you down (surely not) I don't know if the option re-appears or not.  I guess you can always send them:

Please check one:

__ You like me

__ You don't like me

Glad I could help


----------



## quicksilver

If you don't check your friend list, like I usually forget to check. You won't know til you do check.​


----------

